# Working Dog Convention



## Joaquin Repollet (Jan 9, 2010)

I heard that there is a Working Dog Convention taking place in Pennsylvania, but I can't find any information in the web. Is any one aware of this? And if so can you direct me to the proper site. Thank you


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.pennvetwdc.org/Working_Dog_Conference.html


----------

